# E-Machines... any good???



## Veteran (Jun 18, 2006)

I've only used HP computers, but i cant resist the low prices of E-machines at my local PC stores (best buy, compusa, circuit city, microcenter). I dont know much about E-Machines, and know anyone who does. I want to know if thier reliable, durable, quality, and an overall good purchase.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

depends on what you are going to be using it for. I wouldn't hesitate to purchase one for my father, as he is not what I would call a power user. More of a 'switch it on weekly, and check the stocks and email' type of user.

Having said that, I, personally, wouldn't get one due to the durability issues I've read in consumer reports and in forums such as this one. But I am rather rough on machines, on 24/7, gaming, studying, and generally just horsing around. Plus I like to tinker with them, and I think that does more damage then anything else.

Again, just qualify the type of user you are and go from there.

v


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

I would call emachines a 2 year throw away computer for average folks. For me, the thing wouldn't last a month. I would kill it for it's inability to play my games.


----------



## iltos (Jun 13, 2004)

i'm kind of an 'in between' user, i guess....not a gamer, not valis' dad, and i've a daughter that's into myspace, limewire, itunes, and burning cd's

we use the computer everyday...photoshop, office, the internet...not power users but constant ones....

i've an emachine laptop i bought three years ago...aside from an old driver which causes a memory dump and a reboot on start up sometimes, the thing has done all i've asked of it....if there's been one dissappointment, its been that the fan is inadequate on the hottest of summer days, and if i've got a lot of apps open all at once, it'll overheat and turn itself off.

taught me to save as i go, tho


----------



## imidiot (Dec 2, 2005)

going on 4 years with a E-machine W3050 bought at walmart. no problems at all. just everyday surfing, no heavy gaming. works just fine for me.

 compaq is another story (horror).


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Frequently, I see emachines for sale for less than I can buy the components separately. Sometimes it's a real deal, especially if you can strip it and use the parts to build a real machine. 

I mean, during Black Friday, I saw some Athlon64 3200+ emachines with 512mb DDR, 80gb drives, with DVD-RW, etc going for $299. I realize there's better deals around now*, but you could buy a case, power supply, motherboard, and strip the cpu, memory, hard drive, and DVD-RW for cheaper than you could buy them. Plus you'd get a cheap keyboard, mouse, and speakers, and a legit XP key. Pretty good deal. 

*Actually, there's really not any better deals around now. 3200+ Sempron64's are going for around $100 (Athlon64's are more, and dual core's are starting around $300), DVDRW's are around $40, 80gb drives are around $30AR and after getting a XP COA and memory, your not looking any cheaper.

Emachines have thier share of problems, but really no more than HP machines do.


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

My previous computer was an Emachine. I got good service. Of course, I am not a gamer. I donated it to the church and it is still running great! That was 2 years ago.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

From the eMachines I get in for repair the problem I most often encounter is bad power supply's. With eMachines you have to realize it's limitations, and they do have absolutely terrible product support. If the use is just general "surfin", emails, etc. they do OK.

On the positive side, eMachines due to their low price have given some people who cannot afford a better machine the opportunity to experience the internet and their start into computing.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

I've read that the E-Machine brand is now owned by Gateway, so factor that into your decision.

I used an e machine for a short while and was glad to be rid if it, slow, low end components, it's cheap for a reason.

~EDIT: e-machine has been owned by Gateway since 2004, but I just found out that today


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

win2kpro said:


> On the positive side, eMachines due to their low price have given some people who cannot afford a better machine the opportunity to experience the internet and their start into computing.


I agree! Emachine was my first computer (still being used at my church).

I now own an HP Home which I really like!


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I would never get an e-machine. I have had several that blew components for no real reason. One person brought one in that had a blown PSU, MoBo, and processor. It was a 1.7 GHz with 128 RAM.


----------



## poochee (Aug 21, 2004)

JStergis said:


> I would never get an e-machine. I have had several that blew components for no real reason. One person brought one in that had a blown PSU, MoBo, and processor. It was a 1.7 GHz with 128 RAM.


I was lucky I guess. Never had any problems. But I am not a heavy duty user. No gaming, etc.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

not sure if this was asked but are we dealing with only a desktop.

or stupid me does emachines only make desktops.

it might make a difference


----------



## covert215 (Apr 22, 2006)

I'm in month 2 and its working just fine for me.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

They make laptops too.

This person wasn't a heavy gamer either, poochee. His daughter played a few simple games every few days, but that was it.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

i thought they made laptops but did not want to assume

i think whether it is a laptop or a desktop might have some issues with a choice.

laptops take a bit more abuse so to speak and you want something sturdy and might want to pay a bit extra for that.

seems to me HP and Dell have some of the best ratings for laptops?

If a desktop i am not so sure if it is that bad a deal to go with an emachine and are not as expensive as laptops either


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I would ALWAYS go with IBM or Lenovo for laptops, but that's my opinion.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

JStergis said:


> I would ALWAYS go with IBM or Lenovo for laptops, but that's my opinion.


and the more opinions the better one can decide :up:


----------



## Veteran (Jun 18, 2006)

Im planing to purchase a desktop, which includes

 AMD Athlon 64 3500+ 
 160GB 7200RPM hard drive 
 512MB of DDR memory 
 Double-layer DVD+/-RW 
 nVIDIA® GeForce 6100 128MB (intergrated into board)

$350, no monitor though


----------



## Tapeuup (Apr 6, 2005)

as good as any other mass produced computer.


----------



## indiandan (Jul 19, 2004)

wouldnt own one work in a computer shop repair more email machine than any other and they were les than a year old.


----------

